# MAC - Quite Cute - April 2011



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2011)

Place all your *Quite Cute* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels *- if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Quite Cute Discussion *for the latest spicy dish: 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/173299/mac-quite-cute-discussion


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 11, 2011)

Top: Girl  Boy, Bottom: Bubble Tea


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 19, 2011)

Saint Germain on Unlined pigmented lips


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boy gloss on my nc20 hand 




  	delicate crush gloss, girl loves boy gloss, culture clash gloss and fashion scoop (best dupe so far) underneeth.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 22, 2011)

Bare Lips




  	Bubble Tea




  	Fashion Fanatic




  	Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boy




  	Bottom to Top: Bubble Tea, Fashion Fanatic, Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boy




  	In Shade, L - R : Bubble Tea, Fashion Fanatic, Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boy




  	In Sunlight, L - R: Bubble Tea, Fashion Fanatic, Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boy


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 14, 2011)

Miss Behave Mineralize Blush









  	From my blog: http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/03/14/sneak-peek-mac-mineralize-blush-miss-behave-fra-quite-cute/


----------



## Hellolover (Mar 15, 2011)

Katjamo said:


> Miss Behave Mineralize Blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Is the blue heart actually blue (maybe can be used as e/s?), or it mixes with the blush??


----------



## annielise (Mar 29, 2011)

Giggly, Sakura




  	Sakura













  	Giggly






 



Top: Sakura: Background, heart, mixed
Bottom: Giggly: Background, heart, mixed






  	Below: Quite Cute, Playing Koi, Play Time














  	Play Time



  	Playing Koi



  	Quite Cute



  	I  U plushglass



  	I  U



  	T-B: Boldly Bare, In Synch



  	In Synch, Boldly Bare


----------



## robotsie (Mar 30, 2011)

Playing Koi on lips (I'm NW10/15)


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

candy yum yum and quite cute





  	sakura blush





  	sakura on my nc20 skintone - top is both lavender and heart mixed, bottom is just lavender




  	here we have quite cute lipstick with candy yum yum underneeth. and to the right is a swatch of the heart part of sakura blush




  	and here is a show of everything! from left - right
  	sakura mixed, sakura lavender part, quite cute lipstick, candy yum yum lipstick and on top is the heart part of sakura!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Full photos of Quite Cute Blushes here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Full photos of Quite Cute Glosses here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Full photos of Quite Cute Lip Pencils here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Full photos of Quite Cute Lipsticks here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Full photos of Quite Cute Cutie Quad here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Full photos of Quite Cute Polishes here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 31, 2011)

Quite Cute Reviews:
Blushes
Eye Shadow Quad
Nail Polishes
Lip Pencils
Lipsticks
Plushglass

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 31, 2011)

Quite Cute Reviews:
Blushes
Eye Shadow Quad
Nail Polishes
Lip Pencils
Lipsticks
Plushglass

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 31, 2011)

Quite Cute Reviews:
Blushes
Eye Shadow Quad
Nail Polishes
Lip Pencils
Lipsticks
Plushglass

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 31, 2011)

Quite Cute Reviews:
Blushes
Eye Shadow Quad
Nail Polishes
Lip Pencils
Lipsticks
Plushglass

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## goldilocks88 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are some swatches and comparisons.

  	Bottom from left to right: Blooming Lovely, Quite Cute, Lavender Whip, Play Time, Go For It.
  	Row above purples from left to right: Hollywood Nights, Candy Yum Yum, Petals & Peacocks.








  	Top row from left to right: Creme d'nude, Innocence Beware, Playing Koi.





  	Top to bottom from left to right:
  	Goody Goody Gum Drop, Da Bling, Boycrazy,
  	Moshi Moshi, Crystal Avalanche, Crazy Cool,
  	Azuki Bean.

  	I swatched the eyeshadow with eyeshadow brushes and didn't have to layer a lot. I put on two layers of every shadow.





  	Blushes from left to right: Outer part, Outer part and heart mixed, Heart.
  	Top row Sakura
  	Middle row Giggly
  	Bottom row Miss Behave


----------



## katred (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are some comparative purples: l to r Spitfire, Quite the Thing, Play Time, Style Curve


----------



## rockin (Apr 2, 2011)

My purple lipstick comparisons

  	Colours are, left to right - Quite The Thing, Style Curve, Play Time, Spitfire, Riveting Rose, Night Violet Mattene, Plum Passion by Manic Panic.

  	Photo taken with flash


----------



## xasperadastra (Apr 3, 2011)

bare lips for reference, In Synch, Naked, Candy Yum Yum over Naked, Candy Yum Yum with a clear gloss!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a swatch of Mischievous Mint.
  	I used OPI natural nail base coat, two coats Mischievous Mint, China Glaze fast forward top coat.





  	Here's a swatch for Little Girl Type. Same application as Mischievous Mint. The colour is a bit more pink in real life.





  	My hand is more yellow in the first pic, because i changed the light balance from my camera. This was the only way to show the true colour of Mischievous Mint. I tried it with Little Girl Type too, but that didn't work.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 5, 2011)

Mac Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Tatyiona (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Tatyiona (Apr 6, 2011)

*wearing Sakura and I'm NC45 for reference*


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Candy Yum Yum


----------



## meToo (Apr 8, 2011)

Lipstick swatches of Playing Koi and Play Time.   http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh215/ragamu/?action=view&current=MacQuiteCute009-1.jpg     other photos are on my blog, including me wearing Play Time.  Im  Trying to post this mobile from the iPad, which isn't quite working.


----------



## meToo (Apr 8, 2011)

Swatches of Giggly Mineralized Blush, pink base, maroon heart, and then all three mixed.


----------



## meToo (Apr 8, 2011)

Swatches of Miss Behave Mineralized Blush, (my favorite!!), in separate sections and then together.


----------



## blowyourmind (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll hopefully get swatches up tomorrow! Here are some product pics for now:




  	Candy Yum Yum, Saint Germain, Quite Cute, Playtime




  	Giggly


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm Nw 25-30




*MAC Playing Koi*
* 

*


----------



## chola (Apr 9, 2011)

Please delete my post before .There went something wrong with pics

















  	MAC Candy Yum Yum


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 10, 2011)

Playing Koi, Play Time, Candy Yum Yum, Quite Cute  

 CUTiE Quad


----------



## soco210 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lip Pencils:
  	(top to bottom) in synch, boldly bare, naked liner






  	Mischievous Mint Nail Lacquer




  	Ice Cream Cake Nail Lacquer




  	Playing Koi Lipstick








  	Bubble Tea Plushglass









  	Giggly Mineralize Blush






  	Miss Behave Mineralize Blush






  	CUTiE Quad


----------



## lannetkrystle (Apr 11, 2011)

MAC Giggly + Swatches












    	MAC Candy Yum Yum Swatches and Dupes


----------



## mmc5 (Apr 12, 2011)

All clickable thumbnails



  	Mineralize Blush-Sakura















  	Lip Pencil-Naked Liner









  	Lipstick-Playing Koi






  	Plushglass-Bubble Tea


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 12, 2011)

Candy Yum Yum(center)
  	Revlon's Stormy Pink Matte(bottom, swiped 20 times to build color)
  	MUFE #36(top)
  	[NC35 skintone]


----------



## baghdad81 (Apr 13, 2011)

NC20/NW20 (apparently I am both!) skin, Natural Toronto Light!


----------



## 0missjones (Apr 13, 2011)

Candy Yum Yum


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## mtrimier (Apr 25, 2011)

NARS Carthage vs. CYY


----------



## Pappetee (May 13, 2011)

*SAKURA BLUSH*





*QUITE CUTE LIPSTICK*





*PLAY TIME LIPSTICK*


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 7, 2014)

These colors are so pretty.  I think its safe to say this is another collection I missed that I adore I think the spring collection fantasy of flowers will be the closest I'll get to colors like this lol atleast I hope.


----------

